# Frage zu AppleScript



## Meccan (10. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ist es möglich mit AppleScript ein Screenshot zu schießen, diese Bild zu analysieren ( eine bestimmte Pixelkombination zu finden) und dann mit der Maus auf die gefundene Position zu klicken?

Rausgefunden habe ich, das ich die Maus steuern und Screenshots schießen kann aber das ich ein Bild in Bild mit Hilfe von AppleScript suchen kann habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden.

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## takidoso (6. November 2009)

Ohne Ahnng von AppleScript zu haben... aber wenn diese Sprache die Möglichkeit hat andere Programme aufzurufen, könnte vielleicht der Ansatz ein Programm, das Deine Wünsche erfüllt in einem ApplScript aufzurufen funktionieren. Bleibt also nur die Frage, ob es ein solches Programm schon gibt oder man es noch entwickeln muss.


----------



## Martin Michel (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein kleines Kommandozeilen-Tool gebaut, welches an einer bestimmten XY-Koordinate den RGB-Farbwert ausliest:

http://macscripter.net/viewtopic.php?pid=104586

Vielleicht hilft Dir das?

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Martin


----------

